# Dongguan: new school? expat bar? capoeira?



## ausmob5 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi. I'm about to move to Dongguan (via Hong Kong, UK and Australia). Is there an expat bar district for English speakers? Or a capoeira group? Or a fitness club with English language support group? Or running/hash group? Or any way to meet other English speaking people? I'm looking for a social life outside of work but I've got no Cantonese or ****nghua. 
Does anyone know the name of the brand new English language Elementary (primary) school in/near Dongguan?

with thanks


----------



## brittbing116 (Aug 31, 2012)

ausmob5 said:


> Hi. I'm about to move to Dongguan (via Hong Kong, UK and Australia). Is there an expat bar district for English speakers? Or a capoeira group? Or a fitness club with English language support group? Or running/hash group? Or any way to meet other English speaking people? I'm looking for a social life outside of work but I've got no Cantonese or ****nghua.
> Does anyone know the name of the brand new English language Elementary (primary) school in/near Dongguan?
> 
> with thanks


Hello! I am an American who just moved to Dongguan. I don't know the area as I just arrived, but would like to know some of the same things! If you find a foreigner bar/street- let me know! I am the only foreigner at my school, so I need to make some contacts haha

Thanks


----------

